

Why did TermKit die? - ysangkok

Original story: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2559734<p>If you check out the project on GitHub you'll see that there were no commits since July, and there are no proper forks.
======
adamjleonard
I'm also sad it's died, it was quite a neat concept and project.

